# Growling Grass frogs Melbourne



## cheekabee (Nov 23, 2012)

Finshed school early today because of exams so rode my bike to one of my growling grass frog spots that hasn't been recieving a lot of action untill today and so I took a few pics. They've got a great call and are one of my favourite frogs in the Melbourne region. And see if you can spot the frog in two last pics.


----------



## saratoga (Nov 23, 2012)

Great detour on the way home from school. Seems like there are 2 frogs in each of the last 2 images; that was too easy!


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 23, 2012)

wow, nice mate !


----------



## cheekabee (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks guys, richoman your growling grass frog pics are far better than mine man lol.


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 23, 2012)

haha nah man, i need better ones!
spewing you cant come tomorrow, have to go out soon though aye !


----------



## cheekabee (Nov 23, 2012)

Nah man, my parents had a change of plans and I actually can come lol, I sent a pm to vicherps.


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes !!!!!!!!


----------



## vicherps (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice finds man, looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Shaggz (Nov 26, 2012)

nice pics there. Good to see all you young lads out doing something educational and productive rather than sitting home playing Xbox or out drinking and stuff


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice pics, I agree Bell Frog calls are pretty good but can't say I like the frogs. 



> or out drinking and stuff


The two can be easily mixed


----------



## Xeaal (Nov 27, 2012)

So cool that you manage to see them. I hear frogs all the time up at my horse paddock, in Wandin, but I never actually see them. Having said that, in 30 years of riding horses from one end of Victoria to the other, I have only ever seen 2 snakes in the wild in my whole life. lol.


----------

